# Besoin de conseil pour choisir un contrat...



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 11:53)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin de vos conseils et de votre avis sur ma situation pour m'aider à faire un choix.
Je vous explique...

J'ai actuellement deux agréments (seulement deux chambres donc pas possibilité de plus pour le moment) dont une place de disponible immédiatement.
J'ai deux familles qui m'ont contactées car elles ont besoin d'une assistante maternelle en urgence. J'ai fait les rendez-vous avec les deux familles et ça s'est assez bien passé avec les deux donc du coup je ne sais pas trop comment choisir !
Je vous expose les détails de chaque contrat pour que vous vous fassiez une idée...

Famille A :
- bébé de 4 mois (l'assistante maternelle précédente a arrêté le contrat au bout de la semaine d'adaptation)
- papa ingénieur, maman professeur remplaçante en collège
- garde 4 jours/semaine de 8h30 à 17h45 + mercredi de 8h30 à 12h30 (soit 41h)
- 44 semaines de garde dans l'année
- taux horaire que je leur propose : 5€37/h brut soit pour moi 617€ net à la fin du mois
- l'assistante maternelle précédente aurait arrêté car elle n'aurait pas apprécié une remarque du papa sur le nombre de biberon à donner dans la journée donc mésentente entre les deux parties. 
- mon ressenti de l'entretien : le feeling n'a pas été de fou comme ça a pu l'être avec d'autres parents dans le passé mais les parents ont l'air sympa quand même

Famille B
- bébé de 8 mois (ils ont enlevé en urgence leur bébé de chez l'assmat précédente car elle avait des problèmes incompatibles avec la garde d'enfant, dépression, suspicion d'alcoolisme...)
- maman professionnelle de santé et papa dont je n'ai pas vraiment compris l'emploi (il n'est pas professionnel de santé mais va aller travailler dans le cabinet de sa femme je pense à défaut d'avoir un emploi qui lui correspond)
- garde selon deux rythmes : 1 semaine de 4 jours 8h30/17h15 et 1 semaine de 3 jours 1/2 8h30/17h15 lundi/mardi/jeudi + mercredi 8h30/12h30 soit 1 semaine de 35h et 1 semaine de 30h15
- 44 semaines de garde dans l'année
- taux horaire proposé 5€45/h brut soit pour moi 508€ net à la fin du mois
- mon ressenti sur l'entretien : comme l'autre famille bon feeling mais sans plus, le papa est plus sympa/détendu que la maman mais je ne verrais de toute façon que lui. 

Concernant le choix de mes contrats, j'ai deux collégiennes à la maison qui ont beaucoup de travail à faire à la maison et qui ont donc besoin de calme pour travailler donc je souhaite des contrats où je peux à minima avoir le mercredi aprem sans enfants ainsi que la moitié de chaque vacances scolaires pour qu'elles puissent travailler tranquillement ou juste pouvoir profiter un peu de leur maison/chambre et faire ce qu'elles veulent sans devoir faire attention au bruit, aux écrans... 

Les deux contrats correspondraient donc à mes critères de recherches d'où mais hésitations ! J'aurai peut-être une légère préférence (mais vraiment légère) pour la famille B car les semaines où mes filles seraient en vacances et que j'aurai bébé, les jours et horaires de travail sont un peu moins élevés qu'avec l'autre famille donc elle profiteraient encore un peu plus de leur maison mais il y a quand même 100€ d'écart à la fin du mois et n'ayant que deux agréments c'est aussi un point à prendre en compte. 

Que feriez-vous à ma place ? Contrat A ? Contrat B ? Je serais bien preneuse de vos avis et de vos expériences dans ce genre de situation...

Désolé pour ce roman que je viens de vous faire lire mais au moins vous avez toutes les infos en main pour me donner votre avis ! 😊


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 12:03)

à votre place je penserais à ma retraite étant donné que les deux vous avez le mercredi après midi et le même nombre de semaines par an.
donc le A

après faire attention au feeling vous avez là 2 PE qui ont eu des soucis avec leur précédente assmat et comme on sait tous les absents ont toujours tors

ps: on dit 2 accueils et non 2 agréments


----------



## assmatzam (Jeudi à 12:19)

Bonjour,

A votre place et au vue de votre organisation personnelle avec vos 2 filles je partirai pour un accueil avec la famille B

pourquoi pas la Famille A ?
bébé de 4 mois dont les parents ont arrêté l'adaptation au bout d'une semaine d'accueil
Euh..... cela m'aurait quelque peu refroidi car les besoins de l'enfant ne sont pas passé en priorité et les parents n'ont pas essayé de régler les choses dans l'interet de l'enfant
Manque de communications ?
Papa un peu fermé à la discussion ????


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Jeudi à 12:30)

Bonjour

Au niveau des besoins il y a pas grande différence

Vous avez pas eu un méga feeling avec aucune des 2 familles

Ce qui me gène c est que les 2 familles on stopper leur contrat avec leur Assmat

Pourquoi le contrat a été arrêter au bout d une semaine d adaptation , sa reste très court

Problème de dépression , d alcoolisme , peu être ....comment les PE peuve être affirmatif que cette personne est en dépression


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 13:14)

Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir 1 chambre par enfant, vous pouvez demander une troisième place et ne prendre que des petits contrats, pour qu'ils  correspondent à vos besoins


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 13:19)

Hum, je comprends ta difficulté à décider car du pour et du contre pour les 2 familles.
Dans l'idéal tu te laisse un peu de temps (mais ce sont des urgences!) pour voir si une 3 familles ne viendrait pas balayer ces 2 là?!
Je plaisante... encore que...

A feeling égal, perso je préférerais la famille A 
- pour le planning de travail toujours identiques, pas de semaine A et B qui sont susceptibles de créer des conflits
- idem les besoins pour poser les semaines off correspondront forcément avec tes besoins à toi d'avoir plus de calme pour tes enfants durant les vacances scolaires alors qu'un pro de santé c'est souvent plus compliqué pour tout
- bébé de 4 mois n'a pas eut le temps de s'attacher à la 1ere AM, ni être potentiellement perturbé par une AM peut être perturbante
- ma retraite me remerciera mais aussi mon pouvoir d'achat immédiat car 100€/mois ce n'est pas rien, surtout quand on n'a que 2 places à allouer.
- certes ils n'ont pas mis longtemps pour se débarrasser de la 1ere mais s'ils te font la même blague il n'est pas impossible que la Famille B ait encore besoin d'une AM car il semble qu'ils ne mettront pas longtemps à le décider?

Quoi qu'il arrive il ne faut pas hésiter à bien expliquer ce que toi tu attends de ce contrat, si c'est OK, tout doit être consigné dans le contrat que tu signeras avant le 1er jour d'adaptation.

Bien sur ce n'est que mon avis mais à la fin il n'y a que toi qui peut savoir avec quel contrat, quelle famille, quel bébé (et aussi en fonction du 1er accueilli que tu as?!) tu te vois travailler à priori jusqu'à son entrée à l'école?


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 13:24)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Au niveau des besoins il y a pas grande différence
> 
> ...



Pour la famille A, d'après ce qu'ils m'avaient dit au téléphone, c'était l'assistante maternelle qui avait arrêté le contrat à la fin de la semaine d'adaptation parce que (d'après la maman) elle ne s'entendait pas avec le papa. Lors de notre rendez-vous ils ont ajouté qu'ils avaient eu un différent sur le nombre de biberons que bébé devait prendre (les parents voulaient 5 et l'assmat disait qu'il ne fallait lui donner que 4 biberons). Le papa m'a dit "elle n'a peut-être pas aimé la façon dont je lui ai dit" et que de toute façon eux non plus n'accrochaient pas avec l'assmat. 

Pour la famille B, c'est un autre couple de pe qui avait alerté les parents en disant qu'elle avait accueilli leur enfant alors qu'elle ne semblait pas dans son état normal (elle semblait avoir bu). Ils savaient déjà qu'elle n'était pas en forme, elle se plaignait de problèmes de dos et finalement elle a fini par leur avoué au téléphone qu'elle n'allait pas bien en ce moment, qu'elle traversait un moment difficile et elle a arrêté les 3 contrats avec ses pe (démission ou licenciement je ne sais pas).

Après bien sûr tout ça ça reste les dires des parents et je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est vraiment (surtout pour la famille A, je m'interroge un peu sur le fait d'arrêter le contrat au bout de quelques heures d'adaptation )


----------



## violetta (Jeudi à 13:27)

Bonjour.
Alors perso, je suis très méfiante envers les 2 familles....mais ça vient de moi, je me méfie certainement beaucoup trop....surtout quand se sont des parents qui sont mécontents de leur ancienne assmat....
Mais bon, je ne suis pas à  votre place ...


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 13:31)

liline17 a dit: 


> Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir 1 chambre par enfant, vous pouvez demander une troisième place et ne prendre que des petits contrats, pour qu'ils  correspondent à vos besoins


Comme je n'ai que deux chambres et que sont nos chambres à nous donc la puéricultrice avait dit que je ne pourrais avoir que deux places. D'autant plus q'une assistante maternelle de ma commune avait eu des problèmes avec des pe et une histoire d'enfants qui dormaient à plusieurs dans la même chambre. La pmi avait fini par trancher en disant un enfant par chambre mais bien sûr si ils lui disaient à elle il fallait qu'ils disent pareil à toutes les assmat du secteur pour ne pas faire de différence. 

De toute façon je n'aurais pas la place de mettre un deuxième couchage dans les chambre et puis j'habites au 2ème sans ascenseur donc je pense que seulement deux enfants pour descendre les escaliers en toute sécurité c'est suffisant. 

Mais j'espère bien un jour pouvoir déménager dans une maison, avec une chambre de plus et là je demanderai une 3ème place ! 😄


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 13:37)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> Alors perso, je suis très méfiante envers les 2 familles....mais ça vient de moi, je me méfie certainement beaucoup trop....surtout quand se sont des parents qui sont mécontents de leur ancienne assmat....
> Mais bon, je ne suis pas à  votre place ...


J'ai eu une très mauvaise expérience avec mon premier contrat il y a quelques années (maman solo qui me payait systématiquement en retard après avoir réclamé encore et encore, petite de 18 mois qui arrivait à 9h/9h30 en pyj avec la couche sale de la nuit imbibé d'urine et de caca, habits pas adapté à la taille de l'enfant, hygiène déplorable, repas pas adapté à l'age...)

Depuis je suis comme vous extrêmement méfiante ! Surtout quand j'entends toutes les mésaventures qu'il peut arriver aux collègues... Mais bon à un moment je ne peux pas refuser tous les contrats non plus parce que j'ai peur de tomber sur de mauvais pe...


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 13:51)

Si je choisissais le contrat B est ce que vous pensez que mon tarif horaire est trop élevé ou est ce que je pourrais demander plus ? Je sais que maintenant de nombreuses collègues fixent leur tarifs en fonction du plafond pajemploi. Je ne veux pas en arriver là parce que je trouve que ça fait un tarif vraiment élevé et les tarifs sont plutôt autour des 4€/h net dans mon secteur...


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 13:54)

Oui moi aussi à priori une Famille qui doit changer de mode d'accueil dans les 3 premières années de leur enfant si ce n'est pas une question de déménagement ça m'inquiète.
Disons qu'alors je les passe encore plus au laser ;-)
Mais j'ai pourtant eut régulièrement des enfants qui n'avaient pas commencé chez moi et ça s'est très bien passé.
Quelque fois la 1ere AM "essuie les platres", les PE l'ont choisie sans trop savoir ce qu'ils avaient besoin surtout si c'est le 1er bébé. Une fois qu'ils ont tenté ils savent mieux ce dont ils auront besoin et le profil d'AM qui leur conviendrait.
Et oui une AM peut très bien jeter l'éponge dès le début, pour un détail, peut être aussi qu'entre temps elle avait reçu une autre proposition qui l’intéressait mieux alors elle a trouvé prétexte au lieu d'essayer de résoudre le malentendu. Cela ne veut pas toujours dire que le PE n'est pas bien.
Perso je vais être sensible au fait que le PE soit lui aussi capable de faire son mea culpa, ne pas rejeter toutes les fautes sur la collègue sinon je me mefie ++.


----------



## violetta (Jeudi à 13:57)

Andrea, je vous comprends c'est bien pour cela que je précise que je ne suis pas à votre place.
Je reconnais que j'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir mes employeurs et si je passe qqs mois avec 1 enfant, c'est pas un souci, je préfère attendre "the contrat".
C'est une chance, j'en ai conscience, mais jusque là,  je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les parents.(bon, des petites mises au point de temps en temps comme toutes).
C'est certainement aussi pour cela que je prends toujours autant de plaisir dans ce métier.
Hors de question que je me prenne la tête avec des employeurs, leurs enfants me prennent assez de mon énergie  lol !


----------



## nounou ohana (Jeudi à 13:58)

ton taux horaire est très bien si çà te convient pour vivre.

ma réaction pour les parents A, maman est prof et malgré tout veut faire accueillir son enfant une bonne partie des vacances...Je fuis ce genre de parent. Qu'elle prévoit une ou deux semaines pour faire ses cours, se reposer à la limite mais là çà en fait 8 quand même. 

parent B , si tu cales bien ton contrat tu n'as pas de souci et cela te donne d'avantage de temps avec tes propres enfants;

perso je prends B ou alors je me permets le luxe d'attendre des parents avec qui j'ai vraiment le feeling


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 13:59)

Si la famille B remporte plus ton sufrage hors mis le salaire mensuel, rien ne t'empêche de leur dire qu'en ayant que 2 places d'accueil aujourd'hui tu est embettée car tu devrais privilégier l'autre proposition qui te permet un meilleur salaire pourtant tu as un excellent ressentis les concernant donc s'ils sont prêt à consentir un effort sur le taux horaire tu serais ravie de travailler avec eux. 
Ca c'est si tu leur a déjà donné ton taux horaire, un devis de ton salaire.

Si tu ne l'as pas fait, oui tu peux augmenter ton taux pour eux ainsi s'ils te choisissent tu n'y perdras pas trop et si ce n'est pas le cas la famille A aurait la place.


----------



## violetta (Jeudi à 14:02)

Exact griselda, j'ai aussi accueilli des petits qui étaient déjà  chez une assmat et avec qui ça ne s'est pas bien passé. 
Je cherche pas à en savoir beaucoup, je ne demande jamais le nom de l'assmat et j'apprécie la discrétion des parents.
S'ils sont trop ds la critique, je zappe...


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 14:02)

alors que moi contrairement à nounou ohana je n'ai aucun problème avec un PE prof qui veut me confier son enfant même durant des vacances scolaires, bien au contraire: perso mes contrats pour les profs sont negociés comme pour les temps plein: sur 46semaines/an et ils sont libres de me confier leur enfant qu'ils travaillent ou non. Ts mes PE profs que j'ai eut (et j'en ai eut bcp) étaient supers, souvent l'enfant était absent durant certains jours durant les vacances scolaires mais pas tout le temps et ça me va très bien car je n'aime pas que les enfants ait de trop longues absences. Comme quoi on attends pas tous la même chose ;-)


----------



## Dodo95 (Jeudi à 14:09)

Je ne choisis aucun des 2 contrats, car vous n’avez pas eu le feeling et qu´il faut toujours s’écouter !
Vous l’aurez compris, il n’y a que vous qui pouvez prendre cette décision. Bon courage


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 14:15)

Dodo95 a dit: 


> Je ne choisis aucun des 2 contrats, car vous n’avez pas eu le feeling et qu´il faut toujours s’écouter !
> Vous l’aurez compris, il n’y a que vous qui pouvez prendre cette décision. Bon courage


j'aurais trop peur d'avoir les flics chez moi pour un test d'alcoolémie  😬


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 14:20)

Pour la maman prof, elle a un autre enfant qui a 3 ans donc elle veut confier bébé la moitié des vacances scolaires pour pouvoir travailler un peu plus au calme (un enfant de 3/4 ans va jouer plus facilement tout seule alors qu'un bébé peut être beaucoup plus prenant) et en même temps elle veut pouvoir consacrer du temps au grand frère pour qu'il est des moments juste à lui avec maman. Bon moi je ne n'aurais jamais pu ne pas avoir mes enfants avec moi si je ne travaillais pas mais je peux comprendre sa démarche et sa façon de voir les choses.

Pour ce qui est des enfants qui ont déjà été gardé avant de venir chez moi, mon meilleur accueil a été il y a quelques années avec une famille qui cherchait également dans l'urgence. Ils s'étaient rendu compte que l'assmat qui gardait leur fils était une femme battue dont le mari était présent parfois au domicile quand les enfants étaient accueillis. Leur fils avait 18 mois quand il est arrivé chez moi. Très introverti, très renfermé, il ne parlait pas beaucoup et semblait triste. Il s'est complètement épanouie chez moi ! Les parents étaient dégoutés de ne pas m'avoir rencontré pus tôt et moi également parce que c'était vraiment des parents en or et le petit était adorable. Donc je confirme, les changements d'accueil en cours  de route, ça marche !


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 14:24)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> j'aurais trop peur d'avoir les flics chez moi pour un test d'alcoolémie  😬


Quand j'ai demandé aux parents ce qu'ils attendaient d'une assistante maternelle, la maman s'est écriée "qu'elle ne boive pas pendant les heures de travail !" 😂 Mince, moi qui pensait pouvoir m'enfiler une petite binouze ou deux entre deux siestes ! 🤣


----------



## Caro52 (Jeudi à 14:45)

Bonjour ; au vu de la lecture de ce que vous dites je prendrais le contrat n°1 ; la maman a expliqué pourquoi elle souhaitait sur 44 semaines ; le papa a dit qu'il avait été sans doute un peu sec pour l'histoire des biberons , son rythme pour les bibs va évoluer . Est ce que vous avez eu une réponse ?


----------



## violetta (Jeudi à 14:51)

Oui bon, c'est quand même grave ce que vous dit ce parent sur cette assmat.
Perso, ça me tracasserait...
Vous avez cherché à en savoir plus,  notamment si elle a d'autres enfants en accueil. 
Siuation délicate,  on n'est plus dans le contexte d'une petite histoire de biberon.


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 15:14)

Possible que si elle ne va pas bien elle ait pris certains médicaments rendant somnolant (fort anti douleurs par exemple), quoi qu'il arrive si elle n'est pas en état d'accueillir...


----------



## andrea_012b (Jeudi à 15:56)

Griselda a dit: 


> Possible que si elle ne va pas bien elle ait pris certains médicaments rendant somnolant (fort anti douleurs par exemple), quoi qu'il arrive si elle n'est pas en état d'accueillir...


C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi que c'était peut être des médicaments qui ne la mettait pas dans son état normal... La maman avait l'air sûre que c'était l'alcool. Peut être que des parents ont senti l'odeur d'alcool du matin. Je n'ai pas non plus posé trop de questions. Je suis toujours intéressée de savoir pourquoi ça n'allait pas avec la personne avant moi (ça permet de cerner un peu les parents aussi) mais le reste ne me regarde pas. Après que ce soit du à des médicaments ou à de l'alcool, cette personne n'était pas pour le moment apte de s'occuper correctement des enfants en accueil. Mais elle l'a reconnu elle même devant les parents. Elle n'a pas nié et elle voulait justement profiter de ce moment sans enfants pour se soigner et remonter la pente.


----------



## ElisabethSom (Jeudi à 16:32)

Je ne prends pas le A, car tout petit bébé,  la mère enseignante donc 36 semaines de travail, et vous avez le petit 44 semaines.
Je sais que les profs doivent faire des préparations,  mais qd même...
+ arrêt au bout d'1 semaine d'adaptation...
Et vos propres enfants,  ça risque d'être très compliqué avec un nourrisson.
Et vous avez de la demande apparemment,  donc pensez à augmenter vos tarifs 
500€, c'est peu,  les pe ont une aide, souvent 315€ et un crédit d impôts augmenté cette année


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Jeudi à 16:57)

Elisabethsom , sans méchanceté,  je comprends pas pourquoi sa serait dérangant  d avoir l enfant 44 semaines alors que la maman travail 36 semaines

J ai moi même 2 fraterie dont les mamans son prof et mes contrats ne sont pas sur 36 semaines mais + de 40 semaines,  qu ils viennent  40 , 42 , 45.. semaines  du moment que je suis payer le reste ne me regarde pas


----------



## ElisabethSom (Jeudi à 18:03)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Elisabethsom , sans méchanceté,  je comprends pas pourquoi sa serait dérangant  d avoir l enfant 44 semaines alors que la maman travail 36 semaines
> 
> J ai moi même 2 fraterie dont les mamans son prof et mes contrats ne sont pas sur 36 semaines mais + de 40 semaines,  qu ils viennent  40 , 42 , 45.. semaines  du moment que je suis payer le reste ne me regarde pas


Tout simplement,  pour moi ça veut dire que ce bébé n'est pas la priorité, Cnest dommage, elle trouve du temps pour le plus grand, pas pour le petit....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Jeudi à 18:08)

Oui d accord mais c est le problème des PE , cela ne nous regarde pas , on a pas a juger la façon de faire des PE a se sujet ,du moment qu ils son correcte avec nous sur tous les points , le reste ....


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 20:22)

C'est un jugement contestable: le PE ayant eut du temps pour s'occuper des choses qui n'ont aucun intérêt pour un bébé, un enfant, sera plus dispo à 100% ensuite, donc au contraire son enfant est bien sa priorité et non une idée reçu qu'il faudrait passer un maximum de temps libre avec son enfant.
Ceci dit, si c'est un point de vue que tu ne partage pas avec un PE alors en effet il ne faut pas travailler avec lui car si la relation est entachée de mépris c'est pas top pour l'enfant, justement.


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 23:39)

je trouve au contraire que c'est une preuve de sérieux de payer quelqu'un pour s'occuper de son bébé quand elle se sait pas assez disponible pour ça, les enseignants ont beaucoup de temps de préparations de cours (sans compter l'étude des réformes perpétuelles de l'enseignement nationnale  )


----------



## MeliMelo (Hier à 04:05)

Bonjour Andréa, halala pas évident votre question, je comprends pourquoi vous hésitez... Après perso moi j'essaierai même de trouver une 3e famille, car visiblement vous n'avez pas eu le feeling de ouf pour les deux familles. Peut-être se baser sur le feeling que vous avez eu avec le bébé.

Mais à défaut, je pense que je prendrai la famille A, car le bébé ne va pas entrer dans l'angoisse de la séparation donc sera plus facile à gérer peut-être que bébé B. Par contre là où il y a un gros point d'alerte sur cette famille et où je serai ultra vigilante, c'est que l'AM les a quittés au bout d'une semaine. J'ai actuellement un accueilli qui a été dans ce cas. Pour ma part, je soupçonne que l'ancienne AM de mes PE a sûrement donné une explication politiquement correcte aux PE par politesse, mais perso je suis quasi persuadée qu'en fait c'était parce que le petit était difficile à gérer (c'est une petite boule d'angoisse qui ne veut pas dormir, planning compliqué qui est difficile pour le rythme du bébé, veut souvent être porté sinon chouine pas mal, etc). Donc parfois les "vraies" explications sont toutes autres, mais ça vous le découvrirez sûrement dès la période d'adaptation ^^ Perso je me suis attachée à ce bébé et les parents mais la prochaine fois, si j'ai le choix, je serai plus vigilante car là ça va être gérable car j'en ai que deux, mais si un jour je décide d'en avoir 3 ça sera une autre paire de manches, c'est tout simplement un bébé qui n'est pas prêt pour l'accueil collectif selon moi. A voir avec le vôtre.

Autres avantages de la famille A : meilleur salaire, et meilleur planning pour le rythme du bébé et pour les calculs ;-)


----------

